# I want to write, but idk how...



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi...

so I guess this is both kind of a question for writers and a question for the mentally ill.
I've been writing since I was 12. no, it hasn't been very good at all but...yeah

I've come up with these ideas and universes in my tricky little brain. I've written 60 or 80 pages of a full-fledged story before losing steam and giving up entirely. the thing is that I can never finish what I start.

I'm never sure what to make the main characters say to sound like actual people, or if not that then something funny to say, or something insightful, or something that's worth anything!!!
And I just don't know what to do. Writing is the only thing I'm sort of good at. my ideas are the only thing I get any praise for...and I don't even know if those are decent.

my friends aren't into this kind of stuff at all. my best friend is into cars and being machismo, his sister - my other best friend - is looking to become a teacher. They both have some idea of what they want to do with their lives.

I am nearly 20 years old and I haven't a fucking clue. I want to write, I want to make video games, I want to imagine and create and direct, I want to make movies!
No, I need to! I can't live a life working in some office or factory 

I WANT to be happy. that's all. I have no money, no prospects, I need to talk to someone.
please.

Tell me how to write.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 29, 2017)

It all depends on what genres you want, what your target audience is and whether or not you want to have something have a beginning and end or if you want to to continue indefinitely


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Mar 29, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> It all depends on what genres you want, what your target audience is and whether or not you want to have something have a beginning and end or if you want to to continue indefinitely


Yeah... there's a problem. I don't know exactly what I want! I want to make fantasy and/ or horror and or/ video games / stories / movies / I'm not sure.
I need guidance. I need friends.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 29, 2017)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> Yeah... there's a problem. I don't know exactly what I want! I want to make fantasy and/ or horror and or/ video games / stories / movies / I'm not sure.
> I need guidance. I need friends.


Well I can try to help. Do you understand where to start at the base?


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Mar 29, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Well I can try to help. Do you understand where to start at the base?


sorry for the delay. I've got one idea for a game series that I think is kind of unique, yet blends a lot of my favorite aspects from other games. 
I appreciate your interest. Do you want to hear about it?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 29, 2017)

Shoot


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Mar 29, 2017)

Ok...I'm not really sure how to start so here goes

It's like a hack-n-slash in the style of Devil May Cry, but more inspired by Bayonetta. The main character's name is Jericho- don't ask why, I have no reason whatsoever for it aside from it sounding cool- who is one the last practicing Mages on earth. Each mage devotes their lives to servitude of their host god, who secretly use mortals as pawns in their cosmic schemes in exchange for their godly powers. Jericho has devoted his whole life to reaping the ancient power of the Magus through Kronos, ancient god of space and time, in order to become a god himself. Buuuuttt, since Jericho doesn't really care about all that conquest crap, once he gets his powers he just goes nuts across the world of magic. In order to 'just have a cosmic-fantabulous good time!'

You see Jericho is a laid back individual, sort of like Dante, but with a proudly metrosexual side to him. I think that's the word for it.
Unlike the ancient gods, he doesn't see a problem with being incredibly tough and badass yet feminine and fab! So basically he spends the majority of the game going from the different versions of Earth. He slays powerful monsters and ancient dragons, immortal kings and even gods, all whilst ignoring the protest of his Magus god Kronos.
Jericho is on a quest to get the "biggest, fastest, hardest, hottest power in the universe".

So yeah, all he cares about is having fun and poking fun at his comparison of godlike powers to penis size. All with a smile on his face; a bit like the Monkey King, but gayer!
The game is mostly about letting the player decide what to do and how to go about doing it. To that end, the game contains very few tutorials.
Also I would want the game filled with as many fun and ridiculous weapons as possible! Basic stuff like a scythe that extends to 50 feet long, a gun-wielding style where he juggles pistols in order to wield six at once...
To stuff like a giant teddy bear mask that gives him a deadly moveset of breakdance moves, and a furry-type costume made of rainbow colored glass that transforms into a giant robo-wolf that shoots lasers from it's mouth and eyes a-la power rangers.

Oh, and I forgot to mention; it's a rhythm game too. You can pick from a large selection of well-known songs (for most levels) to customize your experience even further, and all the enemies in the game follow the beats and rhythm. The attacks and moves give a beautiful visual feedback, and the closer you sync your button presses to the music, the more damage you do and the bigger the visual flair!
So you can play how you want, with lots of weapons, movesets, styles, and the story isn't all silly either!
At the beginning of the game you choose a race and a backstory for Jericho. The joke is that it's all the exact same when the game starts and Jericho switches back and forth between his perceived personas-which are all super self aware cliches of other characters. He wears a mask, indicating that he "could be anyone" and that human beings are stronger and better than we give ourselves credit for.
He switches between different personalities as his powers grow, giving him some trouble identifying who he really is. As Kronos tells him that the fabric of time stays the same no matter what and that he must obey the will of the gods, Jericho continues to refuse whilst internally feeling that he might be right.
I want the combat to be fast, fluid, intense, hard yet fair, and lots of fun!

So...I know it's a lot but what do you think
And yeah I know all this would require a AAA budget and team. I just want to know if it's something you'd play


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 29, 2017)

While it certainly is different you want to refrain from just mashing together tonnes of tropes, stereotypes and game genres. Start with the very simplified draft.

Genre?
Goal?
Main character?
Supporting cast?
Main villain?
Any supporting villains?

Etc.

It's good to get a very basic concept fleshed out in terms like that before you begin fleshing out your idea


And no, not quite. I prefer FPS though I can't knock OSU


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Mar 29, 2017)

Well the Genre is sort of a unique stew of other game genres, recreating them / pumping them up for fun whilst shamelessly parodying them. I want it to be both a comedy and a true contender with other classics in their respective genres. Like the first Transformers movie! Only it won't be followed up with pure garbage.

I appreciate the feedback.

Sorry, I know I didn't explain it as well as I should have.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 29, 2017)

Like I said, it's good to start from the beginning and flesh out the foundation of what you want


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Mar 29, 2017)

I have yet to sit down and write this all out. I am also sick from a seizure and my head is hurting so forgive me. 
Are oranges good for headaches? Is that true?


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Mar 29, 2017)

Also I know the first Transformers wasn't really very good. I know I made it sound otherwise. I'm ashamed of myself.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 29, 2017)

Been ages since I've seen it so I wouldn't know

Good remedy for a headache is to massage the bridge of your nose and area connected to the forehead. Other remedies include a cold damp cloth on forehead while lying down


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Mar 29, 2017)

I am going to do that now. Thanks for talking with me, I feel like I know a bit more


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Mar 29, 2017)

For a sec I thought this thread was titled "I want to die"


----------



## TikTikKobold (Mar 30, 2017)

Becoming a good writer is a long process. What I can suggest is trying to find an honest writing critique group to join and accept criticism in all forms. When you start, you should have your stuff ripped apart, but that's good, because everyone is trash when they start. Heck, everyone is trash when they write in a vacuum, even great authors. You need other people to see what you work as a reader as opposed to someone who knows everything that is going on.

Another suggestion I have is to read/listen to a lot of books in the genres you're interested in. I've been listening to fantasy novels on my commute to work, and I often find my style is affected by what I've read. For someone looking to get a particular voice, listening/reading to different authors in the genres you want will certainly help.

Don't just dive into something. When it came to Tik Tik, I knew the character and what her motivations were for months (heck, she's jut an f-list character of mine I used to rp with for years before starting this account), but I wasn't quite sure what a story with her would be about. I'm still working on that, even though I've published one chapter and have two others down the pipeline. Let things build as you develop them until you find something you think you can tell as a cohesive story.

Study storytelling. Conventions like the "monomyth" can be helpful in plotting story progression. 

Finally, find the type of writing that fits your groove. I tried writing a novel for years, but I realized that isn't my cup of tea. Now I do small chapters online, and communicate with my readers on where to go. Mostly, for now, I'm just communicating with my friends on other sites, but as I grow, I hope to be more involved with people who discover and like my work!


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Mar 30, 2017)

aaawwww Wolf, don't worry (furry hug), I understand a little of what you feel. When I was a pup, about your age I thought I had to have all the answers right away. I would panic about having a lot of dreams and not being sure how to go about making them happen. It caused me terrible anxiety and everyday that passed I felt my life was slipping away from me. This is the part where I'm supposed to say I realised I needed to seize the day and live my life to the full right? Nope, I floated around, drank a ton of beer and became crazy depressed and anxious. This lasted until last year, when I finally admitted to myself I'm gay, which I never realised was killing me inside keeping it locked up. Since then everything has started to look up. I'm out and proud, plucked up the courage to explore my furry side and am happy for the first time ever, exploring what I want to do with my life. How old am I? 33! Not exactly a pup anymore.

The reason I'm sharing this is because you remind me so much of myself. I promise, you have a lifetime to decide what will make you happy and part of the process is trial and error with a lot of questioning in between. You might work it out tomorrow, or next year, or maybe when your my age and a little grey in the muzzle. Of course I wish I'd found my path sooner, but my experiences are what make me who I am and so will yours. I know this is a little lame to say but do your best to enjoy the journey and if you feel overwhelmed come to the forum for some furry hugs 

Tezzy Fur


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Mar 30, 2017)

Well thank you all very much for your kind words guys. It does honestly help a ton and I am taking ya'll's advice.
of course, it was a little dramatic of me to say what I said. And a bit random, and silly. But I'm a fuckin nerd so.

Tezzy, thank you for your sweet words. And 33 ain't old, brother! I mean I might be young to you but I know you ain't old so stop that!  >:/

I'd always wanted to write fantasy and the like, full-fledged novels and comics and shitty shit like that 

I have another series of writings that I'd like to share too. If anybody's interested.
Thanks guys


----------



## PoptartPresident (Apr 2, 2017)

I recently had an author visit at my school. I'm enrolled in Creative Writing for a 4th year, and I can gladly tell you something that both this author and I inspired on. (I have had experience for 4 years and this author had a lifetime to tell us how his mind works)



Just write.
Pretend nobody is ever going to read your writing.
Don't stop to think about how others will judge it. Don't stop to think about how people your close to have no relation to your hand scribbling technique. Don't stop to even think about errors you made.
Those things will only bring you down, and cause the infamous Writer's Block.

Just.
Write.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Apr 2, 2017)

Ask your doctor for Focalin IR or Adderall

Guaranteed you'll write

and write

and write and write


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 21, 2017)

So, just a little tidbit.  I notice you seem really down about never finishing that novel that you wrote ~80 pages of.  I had the same problem, and I realized the solution.  Cut the larger goal up into little goals.  Every time you finish one of the smaller goals, you get a sense of achievement, and it motivates you.  It's a great way to keep your writing flowing, as the achievement leads to a good mood and subsequent motivation.  Also, there's a lot of good advice on this thread!  Best of luck, Wolf!


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

MegaEmailman said:


> So, just a little tidbit.  I notice you seem really down about never finishing that novel that you wrote ~80 pages of.  I had the same problem, and I realized the solution.  Cut the larger goal...



Hellooo Mega-Man!
I just want to say thank you first off for your advice! I do really like to hear peoples' feedback on issues like writing, film-making, storytelling and expression in general!
It's one of my favorite- if not my _most_ favorite thing to see everyone's unique take on things.

What are some of your favorite books/ movies/ shows?


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> Hellooo Mega-Man!
> I just want to say thank you first off for your advice! I do really like to hear peoples' feedback on issues like writing, film-making, storytelling and expression in general!
> It's one of my favorite- if not my _most_ favorite thing to see everyone's unique take on things.
> 
> What are some of your favorite books/ movies/ shows?



Glad I could help!

And, most of my favorites are just insanely overrated, but here goes.

Books:
The Hardy Boys series
Nancy Drew series
Silas Marner

Movies:
Stand By Me, hands down.
Forrest Gump
Slingblade

Shows:
The Walking Dead
Key & Peele
Brickleberry


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Hmm...

Well those first two movies are classics! Although I will admit Stephen King is a liiiiiiiitle bit overratted.
I guess when you've written as many books as he has you're bound to have _everything _said about you. 

Never watched Forrest Gump all the way through actually. I need to do that sometime. Hm.

The Hardy Boys and Nancy Drew eh? Ok...I still watch episodes of Power Rangers now and then so I got nothin' to say. Nerd.

I've never heard of Silas Marner, or Slingblade. I've seen previews for Brickleberry but I've never watched it, same as Key & Peele.
And The Walking Dead betrayed me. We don't talk about them.


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

I was really into video games until recently. Now I'm not sure what I'm into. I need to get into new shit.


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

R.I.P. Glenn

The one Asian with a big one...


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh shit how do you know? Did he show you it??


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

Something had to keep that woman around, and I know it wasn't his face.


----------



## BillyMegaBobEmailThornton (Apr 22, 2017)

Oh my gosh, pervert!  I meant a big heart!


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

"Something had to keep that woman around, and I know it wasn't his face."

Really? That was my fault?


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

And omygawsh! You Racist-uh bastud!


----------



## Wristan (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm not good at writing, but I've had a couple of stories I wrote, one with a friend for kicks and fun and my recent on an AU for Undertale. Now my first one was really wasn't meant to be taking serious at all and really had no plot. My man goal was just to have fun and try to make people laugh. It worked, but sadly it's over-looked for this as well. The name we gave it was simple, "Pokemon Mayham." I was around 12 when I typed this up with my friend and yes I still have the files.

My next story for Undertale(now 35) was something that played out in my head, I didn't do much else for the next couple of days. I had come up with a start point, mid-point and an ending after a those couple of days. Originally I had no intention to even typing it up to be honest, I knew I wasn't really good at writing, I'm bad at describing things and just like you just have a hard time finishing things I start. A couple days later I just said, "Aw what the hell, I might as well give it a shot." I wrote 30 pages over the course of the next couple of days and when I went through to proof read it, I ended up scrapping the whole thing and starting over. The next version I wrote was a lot better(At the time) and I ending up making 13 chapters which I posted on a few sites(Fanfiction, Archiveofourown, furaffinity and SoFurry), but I read back through and just wasn't satisfied with it. To many continuity issues and that just made me unable to write the next chapter, so I ended up taking what I had and decided to do an over-hull and rewrite. 

I was so much more happy with how the new changes the story and plot came out better, less continuity issues(still had some, but not as bad as before) and better character interactions. Though I only manage to get 9 chapters out this time before I stopped writing again, mainly due to IRL stuff which ate up my time. I still want to get back into it and  have chapter 10 around 60 to 75 percent complete, but I rather wait til I have a chance to sit down and really focus on it. Overall through, you really just need to remember to have fun and if you need to take a break for IRL, being stuck or any other reason, there's really nothing wrong with that. I found what helped me was even though I haven't had time to work on my current story and one other I recently came up with, I'll take down notes or idea's so I don't forget them and work them in once I get back into writing again. 

I always have so many idea's for stories or games, but I can never really complete one. Don't not give up and don't let it get you down. Also I like reading other peoples stories, watch shows or anime, read comics or whatever else I can find to give me some new idea's. I'm not sure how helpful this is or will be, but just keep trying to do your best.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2017)

No such thing as good writing. It's subjective in the end. Now if you want a larger audience? Well. That's a different story. I do not read too much fiction but every fiction book I read I liked. Maybe because I don't read fiction too much means I do not know what makes good writing and bad writing. Auh well. At least my experiences are always pleasant


----------

